# preserved newspaper fragments



## digger dun (Jan 29, 2012)

found this 1906 poughkeepsie newspaper a few months ago about 5 feet down under clay, and ashy trash. it's dried and stable now, but i want to peel a few more pages apart, i think i'm gonna soak it in water for a little bit, and see if i can catch up on current events. whatta y'all think?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty cool there.  I had found some December 1923 newspapers years ago, between dinner plates.  Nicely preserved circles....


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2012)

I found a newspaper fragment inside a bottle once. It was so small, the only word on it was "the".


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice one! 

 I love finding this kind of stuff. When we bought our house 3yrs ago, there was a cabinet in the basement that the original owners had a cabinet maker build.  Sadly it was pretty jacked up when we bought the house and I ended up tearing it down and storing the parts in the garage on the wood rack.  As we pulled the base away from it, there were newspapers from 1930's packed inside of it.  Cool to see the old advertisements and the way the reports structured their articles.


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats always good reading. Like to find that stuff at rummage sales. Once while hunting I rested in an old barn had papers laying about. The first I picked up had the moon landing on the front page. Though not that old, I thought it was interesting. More older papers were underneath.

 Unfortunately the barn caught fire before I could return to gather the papers. everything was lost in the fire. they never did give a cause for the fire. Interesting to see what things cost back in the old days.


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a bunch of papers from Paterson dating back to 1860, I also have full years bound for 1886 thru 1890. It is amazing to go thru them...


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Toby,

 I'd start looking up your favorite papier-mÃ¢chÃ© recipe in advance...

 T'would make a creative repapering project for any slicks found on your dig. [8D]


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 30, 2012)

Years ago I was crawling under an 1870â€™s house looking for bottles.  I found an odd hole that had been dug out.  Apparently kids had dug it and played while the floor above was being replaced?  That or it was just a secret clubhouse.  It had some toys still in it and the 1st edition of the Wonder Woman comic.  Everything was bone dry.  But sadly some critter had eaten a portion of the comic.  Otherwise it was in incredible shape for its age (early 1940s).  The best thing I found was elsewhere under the house.  An 1870â€™s small crowbar that must have been dropped while they were building the place.  Unfortunately, there were no bottles.
I use to collect old newspapers back when they were cheap on eBay.  The coolest one I is from the 1820s for a town nearby.  I have always like looking at the old bottle related ads in papers from the 1800s.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 31, 2012)

This brings back a memory.At the farmhouse where I grew up,my father and brother tore out the old cupboards and found old newspapers on the wall.They were glued there so as far as I know,they are still there behind the new cupboards.I cant remember the year but I liked the price advertisements,like beef .7 cents a pound!

 The only thing I have ever found was 4-leaf clovers.Whats a five leaf one do?


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 1, 2012)

Dug a pit in Newport Ky. that a two foot layer of newpapers in it capping off a big layer of green poo, with clay on top of that. They dated to the 1890's and were able to be peeled apart and read,crazy!


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 1, 2012)

I've dug newspaper bits and half-rotted books/catalogs but nothing super interesting. When i was 10 or 11 I was exploring around an abandoned house where the plaster was falling, and the plaster was backed by newspapers from 1905. Outside the house in the drip-zone of the eaves, I found my first unlisted druggist bottle in absolutely perfect shape, a 6-ouncer laying slug plate-up right on the surface. I was stunned. []



> ORIGINAL:  WonGan
> 
> The only thing I have ever found was 4-leaf clovers.Whats a five leaf one do?


 
 Dunno, But I've found 5, 6, and even a 7-leaf clover. I think they were mutated due to herbicide usage in the area, because the dandelions nearby were far more obvious monstrosities. Pretty wild to find a 7-leaf clover regardless, though.


----------

